# What did YOU do this weekend? (The Weekend Thread)



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 4, 2019)

Most people look forward to the weekend. Got things done around the house? Played a gig? Became a drunken mess? Had to go to work?

Whatever ya did. Brag, bitch, post pics, etc.

Me this weekend:


----------



## odibrom (Aug 4, 2019)

Huuummm lets see, yesterday took my kids to a friends party on a nearby woods for a geo-referencing game (for kids aged around 11) and today went for my 1 month old nephew's "party"... oh and changed the strings of one of my guitars...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 4, 2019)

worked, came home and got drunk. also fell back in love with my MK3. Such a pissed off amp.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Aug 4, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> worked, came home and got drunk. also fell back in love with my MK3. Such a pissed off amp.



For one thing CAPITALIZE your sentences because it's driving me nutzzzz!!!


;>)/


----------



## p0ke (Aug 5, 2019)

Went to a kid's birthday party with my family. They had rented an outdoor wood heated bathtub thing, so once the kids had gone home or to sleep we bathed in that and got drunk. And then yesterday was mostly spent recovering


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 5, 2019)

Not gonna lie... took a pretty awesome shit and sought real-estate advice on SSO. Those are the highlights anyway... weekends aren't what they used to be.


----------



## Anquished (Aug 5, 2019)

Radar Festival in Guildford.

Was pretty sweeeet.


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 5, 2019)

Saturday: spent almost two hours NOT picking a final color for the outside of the house. Painted two coats of primer on the stucco, the fascia boards, and one on the under-side of the new roof overhang:






Sunday: Went to Target for some necessities. Started hanging drapery hardware in the new bedroom. Drapery hardware rods needed to be cut, so I went to the hardware store to buy a pipe cutter which didnt actually work because this pipe was an extruded aluminium tube with internal channels, and a slot track running down it. *sigh* so more will be hung next weekend.










However, while at Lowe's, with some detective work, I scored a $70 level on clearance for $18. Yeah, buddy! So...NTD!


----------



## mongey (Aug 5, 2019)

Saturday - woken up by 4 month old at 445am . decided to get up and let my wife sleep .hoping it would lead to blow job points later in the day . it didn't .
AM mowed the lawn and did some garden while brewing a batch of beer
PM watched finding nemo with my 4 year old ,again, and drank some beer. then dinner and baths and kids to bed then crashed out at 8pm myself

Sunday - woken up at 515am by said 4 month old . got up again . jokes on me
AM gym , laundry and we went out to a local BBQ place for a pretty dope brisket cheesesteak
PM more laundry , some beer, then a hour nap , then dinner baths all with more beer and me in bed 830pm

all in all not bad, but still waiting for that blowjob


----------



## c7spheres (Aug 6, 2019)

Missed the Slipknot show. Plotted world annihilation. Played guitar. World annihilation averted. You know, the usual.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 12, 2019)

On Saturday I went to a local medieval market event with my wife, daughter and mother in law, then went to an old museum city block thing with houses from the 1900th century with my wife, then quick trip to Ikea. On Sunday we went to a friend's sons birthday party and then heated the sauna once we got home. So not much really, but I didn't really get to sit around either.


----------



## Anquished (Aug 12, 2019)

Drank far too much Saturday then went to Thorpe park on Sunday hungover.

I have no idea how me or my friends didn't throw up on any of the rides.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 12, 2019)

I had made a semi-joking comment to someone that I had never been to Niagara Falls (which was true) despite several attempts to get there that didn't work out, so it became our mission to make it there this past weekend. It's a long enough drive that it took most of the day, but we made it. Did all the tourist-y things. Saw some falls. Saw some fireworks. Had some last minute realization that we should have planned past the getting there part. On the drive back, we made a stop at a gas station in some small town I'd never heard of, maybe an hour away from home at this point, and happened across a magic/sideshow performance thing.

I'm definitely in that sleep debt mode, but it was worth it.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 12, 2019)

TedEH said:


> I had made a semi-joking comment to someone that I had never been to Niagara Falls (which was true) despite several attempts to get there that didn't work out, so it became our mission to make it there this past weekend. It's a long enough drive that it took most of the day, but we made it. Did all the tourist-y things. Saw some falls. Saw some fireworks. Had some last minute realization that we should have planned past the getting there part. On the drive back, we made a stop at a gas station in some small town I'd never heard of, maybe an hour away from home at this point, and happened across a magic/sideshow performance thing.
> 
> I'm definitely in that sleep debt mode, but it was worth it.



I live in NY and I have never been there either!


----------



## budda (Aug 12, 2019)

Played some gigs. This week is more gigs. Then back to home life for at least a bit.


----------



## MetalHex (Aug 12, 2019)

Started teaching my dad how to play Somewhere Over the Rainbow on the acoustic. We are going to record it together once he gets it down well. I'm going to do the lead on electric in the vain of Chris Inpelliterri's version.

I am also going to make a midi drum and bass track


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 12, 2019)

mongey said:


> Saturday - woken up by 4 month old at 445am . decided to get up and let my wife sleep .hoping it would lead to blow job points later in the day . it didn't .
> AM mowed the lawn and did some garden while brewing a batch of beer
> PM watched finding nemo with my 4 year old ,again, and drank some beer. then dinner and baths and kids to bed then crashed out at 8pm myself
> 
> ...



Change your 445 AM to 440 AM, your 515 AM to 450 AM, and your Finding Nemo to Trolls and that about sums up my life now as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 12, 2019)

drove 7 hrs to see Slipknot/Behemoth/Gojira (they were all killer). Almost got hit by speeding FIBs multiple times on the drive down. Watched EMTs do shitty cpr on an unresponsive fat guy at the concert. Got a hotel room, passed out, woke up early, drove back home and I'm currently getting drunk and playing R6 siege.


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 12, 2019)

Caught a 6:00am flight to Seattle for work. My return flight was supposed to be at 7:30 that night, but we finished early. I got to the airport at 2pm, and tried to change my flight to the 5:30. The change would have cost $200, and had been only to a middle seat. Since I'm a cheap fatty, I decided to just try to get some work done at the airport and stayed with my original flight. Got on the plane, and then they said there was a delay. At least we hadn't yet left the jetway, so they let people get off the plane. 2.5 hours later, we finally take off. Had I taken that earlier flight, I would have missed the fog delay. Ugh.

On Sunday, we sealed the new shower's grout, we picked kitchen paint colors and bought the paint, patched/floated some spots on the kitchen walls, finally hung the drapes in the living room, and hung up the rest of the drapes for that one bedroom window.


----------



## odibrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I entered my summer vacation! finally... and today was my first day at the beach... but it was windy and the water freezing cold... as usually is here...


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 19, 2019)

Finished installing the wood flooring in the first of the last 3 closets. 2 more go to... I hate notching the wood around the doorways, with walls that aren't straight, when I end up with a 7" long strip of wood at the end sticking out like a delicate finger, that has to taper from 3/4" on the end, and 1/2 where it can go tot he full width of the board.
https://i.imgur.com/18nP0t8.jpg


Also, cut, painted and installed the trim around 6 doorways and 3 windows. Started caulking the seams in 2 of them, in preperation for painting.
https://i.imgur.com/o4ny9aH.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/9uCDdUC.jpg



Finished the caulk in the new shower (almost-black caulk on white tile is terrifying).
https://i.imgur.com/YVdoEE9.jpg


Bought 4 sample quarts of paint to try on the outside of the house. Hate them all.
https://i.imgur.com/MkuOJyf.jpg


Dropped off two lamps at Goodwill so I can stop walking into them in the kitchen.

Made frozen pizzas for 2 of the 4 meals, because we're just so worn out from this whole home remodel ordeal to actually cook anything more complicated than that.

The power went out, and my girlfriend said that she re-set my alarm clock, but to check the time. I checked the time, and it was right. However, it was set to the wrong am/pm setting, so my alarm clock never went off this morning. *sigh*.

[/whatisthis,facebook?]


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 19, 2019)

Shower looks killer man.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 20, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> <pics/>



All those urls give me 403: access denied 

Also, what, there was a weekend? Hmmm... Oh yeah, went to band practice on Sunday and it was great for a change. We have a new drummer whom I didn't think much of at first, but now our playing chemistry is starting to really click. I was cycling through patches on my GSP and said "oh, this sounds just like AC/DC", started playing Back in Black and he jumps in really nicely for the chromatic fill thing in the main riff and then we jammed that for a while. Then the next patch: "this sounds like a Master of Puppets" and then we played almost the whole song just for laughs 
When I got home, we put the family in the car and drove of to a national park and walked around there for the rest of the day.
I don't remember what happened on Saturday though... I guess I just sat at home with the kids when my wife went to work...


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 20, 2019)

p0ke said:


> All those urls give me 403: access denied



Fixed, I think.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 20, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Fixed, I think.



Hmm, interestingly the links do open if I right click and choose "Open in a new incognito-window". Don't know if they would've worked that way before.

Anyway, looks like it'll be really nice! For the outside color, can't really say what color might work without seeing the whole house and surroundings. A friend of mine has an almost black house (really dark gray) and it looks very cool IMO, whereas I couldn't even imagine our house in black or any other dark color even though it's same type of house.


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 20, 2019)

jaxadam said:


> Shower looks killer man.



Thanks! Oh, that was an old photo. Here's one with the shower door installed...
New Shower https://imgur.com/gallery/1PjFJs7


The overall summary of the project, was turning our 750sqft, 2br, 1ba into a 1050sqft, 3br, 2ba house. Basically, added a master suite to the back if the house. Plus, all new flooring except for the kitchen and existing bathroom, painting the entire house except for the existing bathroom (including floating the texture off of the living room and hallway.

To save moeny, and because we stopped trusting our contractor, we took scope away from them to do ourself. But it's taking ages because we can only do so much on weekends, when we arent working for work.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 20, 2019)

What flooring are you using and how are you installing?


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 20, 2019)

jaxadam said:


> What flooring are you using and how are you installing?


It's oiled, pre-finished (sort of...and a very delicate finish), square edge (very unforgiving), 1/2" walnut engineered hardwood (4mm walnut hardwood on top, and plywood substrate) younge and groove. My girlfriend is a commercial interior designer, and she asked some of her friends in the flooring industry if they had any discounts to offer on flooring. One of them said that they had Purchased a bunch of this flooring to keep in stock, since the normal lead time from Italy, even though it's made from American walnut, was 8 to 12 weeks. However, after sitting in their warehouse for several years, they never really used much of it, so Vegas offered it to us for free. A pain in the ass, but a free pain in the ass.

We bought a dewalt air compressor, and a Bostich flooring cleat nailer gun, Paying very close attention to make sure we purchased a gun that could work with half inch flooring, because not all can, and then made sure to get a compressor that could output not only the pressure but air volume to support this particular nail gun. We ended up buying a much bigger compressor than I thought we would need initially.
. For the rows that are too close to the walls to use that (usually the first row and the last 3 rows) I have that cordless 16ga brad nailer seen in the closet photo, and nail on an angle through the tounge. Then, for the rows that are too close to the wall to do that, I pre drill angled nail holes through the tongue of the next pieces, and then hammer them in by hand, and then recessed them with a center punch. Then, for the rows that are too close to do that, we nail through the top face of them with that cordless Brad nailer, and then fill the holes with wood putty.

Then, while technically it is pre finished, the finish is so thin and delicate, we are putting in additional super thin oil coat and top of it all. 

This is all above a asphalt paper moisture barrier, and new 5/8 ply sub floor over the whole house.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 20, 2019)

wine tasting, made a giant slab of prime rib, went to the shooting range.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 20, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> It's oiled, pre-finished (sort of...and a very delicate finish), square edge (very unforgiving), 1/2" walnut engineered hardwood (4mm walnut hardwood on top, and plywood substrate) younge and groove. My girlfriend is a commercial interior designer, and she asked some of her friends in the flooring industry if they had any discounts to offer on flooring. One of them said that they had Purchased a bunch of this flooring to keep in stock, since the normal lead time from Italy, even though it's made from American walnut, was 8 to 12 weeks. However, after sitting in their warehouse for several years, they never really used much of it, so Vegas offered it to us for free. A pain in the ass, but a free pain in the ass.
> 
> We bought a dewalt air compressor, and a Bostich flooring cleat nailer gun, Paying very close attention to make sure we purchased a gun that could work with half inch flooring, because not all can, and then made sure to get a compressor that could output not only the pressure but air volume to support this particular nail gun. We ended up buying a much bigger compressor than I thought we would need initially.
> . For the rows that are too close to the walls to use that (usually the first row and the last 3 rows) I have that cordless 16ga brad nailer seen in the closet photo, and nail on an angle through the tounge. Then, for the rows that are too close to the wall to do that, I pre drill angled nail holes through the tongue of the next pieces, and then hammer them in by hand, and then recessed them with a center punch. Then, for the rows that are too close to do that, we nail through the top face of them with that cordless Brad nailer, and then fill the holes with wood putty.
> ...



Great post, man. Sounds like you've got it under control. Engineered is the way to go. There are so many styles of flooring and methods of install. The big one down here right now is luxury vinyl plank, even in very high end homes.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Aug 20, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> wine tasting, made a giant slab of prime rib, went to the shooting range.


Kind if jealous, mine was good burgers and the shooting range, but replace wine tasting with fly-boarding.

How'd you do your rib? Do you smoke, if so, what wood(s)? My family uses a smoker and my step-dad prefers hickory, but I've always wondered what else was out there.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 20, 2019)

ThePIGI King said:


> Kind if jealous, mine was good burgers and the shooting range, but replace wine tasting with fly-boarding.
> 
> How'd you do your rib? Do you smoke, if so, what wood(s)? My family uses a smoker and my step-dad prefers hickory, but I've always wondered what else was out there.


I roasted the prime rib in the oven coated in garlic/rosemary this time. Normally I don't put anything but salt on em and smoke them with mesquite. Mesquite is my favorite since it's more up front than apple or maple wood.


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 20, 2019)

jaxadam said:


> Great post, man. Sounds like you've got it under control. Engineered is the way to go. There are so many styles of flooring and methods of install. The big one down here right now is luxury vinyl plank, even in very high end homes.



Same here. The free wood was supposedly not enough for the whole house, and we half planned to do LVT in one of the bedrooms and a few closets. However, since we were very very miserly and efficient in our cuts and use of "scrap", we were able to stretch 600 sqft-worth (with planned overages), into almost 750sqft, so we didn't have to do that...and we even ended up with a little extra "attic stock". In some areas we were almost spending 20 minutes selecting each individual board, to make sure that we could hide scratches or knots in corners, under furniture and in closet, saving cut-offs to reuse elsewhere, etc. So much stress in that to make sure we wouldn't run out...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 26, 2019)

Helped my uncle refinish my aunts huge 1500 sqft garage. Never done that kind of work before so there was a little bit of a learning curve. The hardest part was laying down the sealer as the final coat, there was already a sheen on the middle coat/base color so it was hard to see what areas you had already done and it didn't help that I didn't have any shoe spikes so I had to be really careful about where I was stepping so I didn't fuck up the sealer with any dirt from outside. All 3 of us thought we'd be short on all 3 coats, primer, base and sealer and the paint chips but we ended up having the exact amount we needed for everything which was a relief since that meant we didn't have to wait a week for a single gallon to get shipped to my aunts house involving a few more half hour drives to her house. I'll be helping my uncle redo his sons garage in the next couple weeks which will be much easier since its about half the size of my aunts.

I'm getting paid for my work even though I would have done it for free. I don't go to family parties, weddings or get togethers anymore so I usually feel obligated to go help out my family members when they need some labor done. Any time someone moves or gets their house re-done I'm there to help since I'm one of the few in the family able to do that kind of work and not have it be an issue physically. Feels good to know they can count on me for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Kaura (Aug 26, 2019)

Pretty typical weekend. Got home from work on Friday afternoon. Went shopping for some groceries then sat on the computer and had a few beers. 

On Saturday I woke up with a terrible headache so I had to take a 4 hour nap. Then spent the rest of the day on the computer. 

On Sunday I went to work as usual but I had an evening shift instead of morning shift like I usually have. Got home 2 hours early so I restrung my Strat and played it for a while before going to bed.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 26, 2019)

Picked a bunch of apples and my wife made juice and jam out of them, I made pulled pork burgers which weren't the best I've made but not bad either. On Sunday we just wanted to avoid all house/garden related stuff so we jumped in the car and drove to Naantali for no specific reason. We were planning on eating there, but all the places seemed so expensive, we ended up stopping at Ikea on the way home and eating meatballs there instead


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 26, 2019)

Friday: Anxiously awaited any word from the title company regarding yes/ no on the house that my wife and I are trying to buy. Heard from our lender that the title co. needed F I V E more documents to be submitted ASAP! Ran around like a couple of very exhausted and frustrated crazy people to secure and deliver docs to lender for submission. Friday evening: Kicked back on the sofa for an hour of Battle Bots as it was indeed robot fighting time! 

Saturday: Wife worked so I kicked it into gear ( again) and continued packing, doing yard work/ painting/ cleaning/ repairing floor laminate. Grabbed dinner at the grocery, got home and cleaned up, then played guitar for about an hour before my wife got home. Late Saturday evening: Had a talk with my wife about my concerns with her demeanor since Friday. Told her that she seemed disconnected form other things and I emphasized that we not lose sight of our day to day lives in the shadow of our potential home purchase. It's hard for the both of us... especially her but it's important. We both slept well Sat night. 

Sunday: Finished some exterior painting... hot and unbearably humid. Also worked around the house in preparation to move even though we don't know 100% that we are indeed moving... makes it rough to know what to do next. Wife went to work and I got together with my best bud to run RC trucks cause I'm a nerdy kid at heart and love RC stuff. Grabbed lunch and called it a day... so damn hot. Sunday evening: Had been noticing my 4runner having some weird electrical-gremlins lately and now she's barely able to start. Now with the whole house/ moving stuff hanging over our heads, I've got to also diagnose and subsequently decide what I'm going to do about this vehicle. Really bad time for extra issues atm but hey... life! Was able to play guitar again tonight which I'm trying to do as much as I can since the upcoming month of Sept might possibly prove to be one hell of a ride with very little relaxation/ play time.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 26, 2019)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Heard from our lender that the title co. needed F I V E more documents to be submitted ASAP!



Sounds similar to what it's like over here when you're trying to apply for unemployment compensation or education benefits... They have a list of documents you need, but many of them are marked "you only need this if x" - if you bring in too much documents, processing will take a long time because they're wondering why you sent them said document, or alternatively some document they decided is mandatory is missing and they might wait for weeks before they tell you... I always got lucky with the education stuff and got the money straight away, but when I was unemployed I had to borrow money from my mom for several months so I could pay my rent, just because the idiots waited as long as possible before telling me that once again something is missing. Luckily they always pay everything retroactively, so in the end it was nice to get several months worth of money at once...

Applying for a loan was a piece of cake here though - I basically just had to prove I earn enough to cover the payments and that I'm not likely to die within the payment period


----------



## TedEH (Aug 26, 2019)

Was a quiet weekend, sort of.  But also a loud weekend, sort of. There's a fireworks competition that's been going on for the last few weeks not far from my place - I'm able to bike out to this dock super close to where they launch from, so I went there for the finale show. Sunday was supposed to be jam day, but both bands were unavailable so I had the jam room to myself. Played some drums until I started getting blisters on my hands. Not super exciting as far as weekends go, but not bad.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Aug 26, 2019)

I saw _Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets_ with a live orchestra. And I found out that I'm gonna try out playing bass with a band.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 26, 2019)

^ Movie with a live band sounds awesome. Wish that happened around here more often.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 26, 2019)

I celebrated my birthday with my parents and sister yesterday.

And Saturday evening I got hit on by a 40+ year old woman. Which was..... weird.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Aug 26, 2019)

Built a bunch of Ikea furniture...

#partyoverhere


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 26, 2019)

Didn't chose an outexterior door paint color again, out of the 8 options we tried out on the walls.

Installed a towel bar, cut, painted and installed some window, door and wall base trim. one window was a particulat pain in the ass. The wall wasn't plumb, and was out of plumb differently from one end to the other, so it was effectively twisted. Then, the window that was installed in the wall was not level, also out-of-plumb with the wall, and also not square. So I had 8 pieces of trim to fit together, and not a single edge was straight, and not a single 45 was actually a 45.

Aaaanyway...also installed some sliding closet door hardware, and under-cut 3 closet doors. One made me panic: I had to cut off so much from the underside that we had cut past the core in the bottom, so i had to put in some new blocking. It didn't fit exactly, so there was a gap on each side. After I hung the door, I noticed some sawdust on the floor, and I had thought the door was rubbing and griding the floor...turns out It was just saw dust coming out from inside the door cavity, through those gaps. *whew*

Taking next weekend off. hoping to get some major progress done. Maaaaybe even considering paying someone to power wash the house in prep for painting. The painting will go fast once we've filled the cracks in the stucco, but it would save us from having to buy/rent a power washer, etc.


----------



## John (Aug 26, 2019)

Played golf and hit the gym again. Regarding the former, there's still some things to dial in further, but I think I've made some progress with swing changes/getting swing speed up.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 26, 2019)

Went swimming. Twice.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 28, 2019)

i packed many many boxes in preparation for moving next weekend.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Aug 28, 2019)

Good luck with the move, dude. Hopefully it goes smoothly.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 28, 2019)

thanks man! So far so good. I rented an 8 yard dumpster and tossed a lot of stuff away that wasn't fit for donations and donated a BUNCH of other stuff. 

Feels great to declutter.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 28, 2019)

Vegetta said:


> Feels great to declutter.



I've been trying to do that with my wife and kids but it is just not working...


----------



## p0ke (Aug 28, 2019)

jaxadam said:


> I've been trying to do that with my wife and kids but it is just not working...



Same here. We've ended up putting pretty much everything we don't need every day in storage, and it's really nice to have empty space in the house! But throwing anything away? Nearly impossible


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 28, 2019)

p0ke said:


> Same here. We've ended up putting pretty much everything we don't need every day in storage, and it's really nice to have empty space in the house! But throwing anything away? Nearly impossible



No no no I've been trying to do that... with my wife and kids.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 28, 2019)

jaxadam said:


> No no no I've been trying to do that... with my wife and kids.



Yeah, well, I do feel like locking them up in storage sometimes...


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 28, 2019)

lol @ jaxadam... I got it. 

Feels liberating to get rid of clutter. We're trying to toss as much as possible right now. Between the trash bin, the recycle bin, and Goodwill... were loading up as much as we can each week as we get potentially closer to actually moving into a new home next month.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 29, 2019)

Damn Jaxadam - Savage


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 29, 2019)

Weekend starts today for me, starting with going to a Bizzey (Dutch rapper) show.

I'm expecting it to be incredibly mediocre, which is how I like my Dutch rappers live. Luckily I don't have to pay.

For those interested...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 4, 2019)

got drunk, played a ton of guitar, fucked up 2 faceplates for my boogie, epoxied some handles onto knives.


----------



## p0ke (Sep 9, 2019)

I went to Stockholm with my wife, took the boat on Friday evening and came back Sunday morning. So one whole Saturday in Stockholm. It was pretty nice apart from a short burst of really heavy rain in the afternoon. We had umbrellas with us but my sneakers got soaked anyway, so walking was a bit painful the rest of the day.
Usually in Stockholm, you just see the old town with all the tourist shops, so this time we skipped that altogether. I'd googled and decided we'll have breakfast at SHLM Brunch Club, and then we just walked around from there. Ended up walking roughly 20km during Saturday, visiting churches and libraries and other non-tourist things which was pretty nice. Then we noticed that Stockholm Street Food Festival was being held that day (funny, because I googled what was happening in Stockholm on 7.9 several times and didn't come across that... ) and basically spent the rest of the day there checking out all kinds of different food trucks. I believe there were nearly 100 of them there, so there was a fair bit of stuff to choose from. Ended up eating Indian Khati rolls for dinner, which was delicious. The sun also started shining while we were in the festival area and it was quite warm. My shoes didn't dry up though 
Then we spent Sunday basically just watching TV all day when we got home


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 9, 2019)

Friday was my birthday (turned 32). So I played golf with the boys. Went out to a cans and clams event. They shut a street down and put a stage up and have local musicians play. I didn't realize there as an are festival that night (LUMA--basically light show art that they project onto building, it was like taking acid  ). Went to a brewery on Sat and worked Sunday


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 9, 2019)

Recorded guitars for two new songs, drank quite a lot of beer and red wine. Saturday night I went to a walk in the park and to a mansion yard, which is said to be haunted by hostess of a previous owner family... sunday I helped my friends to drill couple of holes in their wall, and after that we went to local chinese restaurant.


----------



## TedEH (Sep 9, 2019)

The weekend felt kind of long, but in a good way. Went out to see some stand up, went to jams, did a lot of drinking. Did a ton of walking and wandering around and talking about things.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 9, 2019)

Closed on new home on Friday, had the archetypical pizza dinner surrounded by boxes of our stuff that night. Slept at condo as that is where the bed still is and arrived the next morning to find that the 75gal water heater died that night, heaving its contents throughout the partially finished and once-bone-dry basement. Hilarity ensued. Luckily we hadn't stored any of our stuff down there yet.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 9, 2019)

This month is my weekend work rotation. So 12 hours each Saturday and Sunday, 7p to 7a.

Made 30,000 barrels of assorted beer. That's nearly a million gallons. Made a bit less than half in aging stock to become beer this week.


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 9, 2019)

Started talking to this girl at a Billiard bar I go to. She is smokin hot and natural looking and very fit and in shape. I'd seen her before but this time I just couldn't ignore those thighs : ) Talked to her for almost 2 hours even though my pool table was on the clock. It was going great and we even played some pool. She can play pretty good actually. After we started talking some more and she was a little more tipsy (I don't drink alcohol anymore by the way) unfortunately she became a total racist bitch. She started talking crap about and saying the n word really loud and vile shit started pouring out her mouth. I was literally ducking down in the booth we were sitting at and peaking around the chair to see if anyone was looking. They were so I told her I had to go to the bathroom and left for a good 15 min. When I got back she said she had to go to the bathroom. Once she went I got up,grabbed my pool balls and turned them in paid and ran out the door. That really sucks because I was thinking this girl is cool as F9CK. Ineveitablly I'll probably see her again and when I do I'll make it a point to go up to her (assuming she isn't drunk by then) and question her about it and see if she even remembers. Either way, it's no go for me, but she's stll a nice human, for the most part.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 9, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> ...but she's stll a nice human, for the most part.



Well... no. ( unless you're talking about the looks/ thighs lol). Bigot + can't hold her liquor = why she's maybe alone. Cool that you were able to get outta there lol. Man I hate being around drunk people... especially loud opinionated ones expressing racial slurs. You did good. I probably wouldn't have kept such composure.


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 10, 2019)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Well... no. ( unless you're talking about the looks/ thighs lol). Bigot + can't hold her liquor = why she's maybe alone. Cool that you were able to get outta there lol. Man I hate being around drunk people... especially loud opinionated ones expressing racial slurs. You did good. I probably wouldn't have kept such composure.


 Thanks, My problem is that I have a super high tolerance for this stuff. People can do and act so crazy and I hardly flintch. Some would say I'm a pushover in that way, but I go into more of an apathetic mode when I encounter it. More of a thousand yard stare with the Elvis lip thing going on I would image, if I looked in a mirror : ) It just doesn't surprise me anymore I encounter it so often. She really seems to be a good person but with obvious issues. I'm not interested in a girlfreind with her. I don't have time for that bullshit. The younger me would still be interested in a good one nighter pump-and-dump (oh, I thought about it), but I just don't care enough about getting some anymore. Guess I'm getting older. My hip hurts anyways. 
- I like to always try my best to get along with people and make the best of things. I get along with people of all races and religions and orientations and so forth for the most part, even racists actually, but I certainly will distinguish myself from them in areas where I don't agree or want to be considered as part of "their" people and I let them know it. I can (and have) sat down and had converstions and hung out with racists whether guys,girls, black or white latino etc (oh, yes, there are racists of all different races), gays, og's etc, and they're is a mutual respect there in a sort of I like/respect you as a human at this distance kind of way. I don't hang out with them and call them freinds outside of where I'm at, they are just people I meet in life, are at the bar, people I've worked with etc. People you can't avoid and don't call freinds, but still want to be pleasant around and have the best outcomes with. I find that most people are really mostly the same with some small, but major, details that really divide them from other groups. We're all human.
- I frequent this billiards place pretty often and as result many people have gotten to know me a little bit, even though I make no effort to meet anyone. If you keep to yourself, you will be known by everyone apparently. A few weeks ago I was playing pool with a black guy that calls himself "the token black guy", a Mexican meth addict spun outta his mind, a lesbian girl that hated openly all the "butch dikes" that were there, a gay emo skinny jean wearing kid, a Navajo coke dealer, and an older 70's ish year old hippie guy that lites up joints openly outside the bar and don't give a shit if they call the cops, all at the same time. We were spread across two tables playing cut-throat and everyone was getting along for almost 2 hours. I don't drink or smoke but the hippie dude, Navajo, Mexican and Lesibian were all sharing a weed vape pen not givin a crap if they got caught. This was very surreal as the entire night was a good time and no fights or arguments broke out which is what usualy happens. I think everyone was so drunk or high they forgot they had hate in them. It was a great time. I've seen a few of them again since and they are all becoming freindly with each other on their own too and now hang out at the bar together. I just go there because there's Air conditioning and they usually give me a free soda and I can usually hop in on peoples games for free too. It's always interestingg to meet people and get along with everyone. I think these people see me getting along with eveyone and they almost start doing the same. They never talk to eachother, but then someone comes up to me and plays pool with me all of a sudden people start mingling together that you'd enver expect too. It's like I'm an excuse for people to get along together. I'm always on the lok out though for shit going down, cause it does sometimes. That's when I just bail.


----------



## lurè (Sep 13, 2019)

The worst part is that the racism came from a young girl. I wouldn't be surprised if it was from an 80 years old man or woman but I believe that in 2019 younger generations should be perfectly aware of the bullshit that racism is. I guess there are exceptions as always.


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 13, 2019)

Demiurge said:


> Closed on new home on Friday, had the archetypical pizza dinner surrounded by boxes of our stuff that night. Slept at condo as that is where the bed still is and arrived the next morning to find that the 75gal water heater died that night, heaving its contents throughout the partially finished and once-bone-dry basement. Hilarity ensued. Luckily we hadn't stored any of our stuff down there yet.



oh man that totally sucks. Moving is stressful enough without a flood.
I had a water heater blow out at my old house and it really sucked. Luckily the water stayed on the unfinished side of the basement and it didn't do any real damage. it still took quite a while to clean it all up.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 13, 2019)

In the process of getting ready to close on our home a few weeks ago we discovered a leak in the bathroom at the new house, had to have the floor pulled and replaced... delayed closing for 10 days. Closed on the home and in between cleaning, boxing up, beginning to move stuff, having an inspection done on the old house, transferring utilities, etc, etc... my 4runner decided to crap out on me. Replaced the battery and a couple weeks ago it decided to shoot me the ghost again. Battery dead so had to pull it and get a new battery and alternator. Then yesterday while putting in the new alternator I broke the tension-assembly bolt and had to scramble around to find a new one. Assembly had been discontinued so was facing having to scrounge the local salvage yard. Instead was able to find a bolt that although was 10mm shorter than the OEM bolt... worked! Finished up getting the new battery and alternator in last night. Now... back to wherever the hell I was at before all of that! Oh and ripped the hell out of my jeans in the process... so off to shop for jeans today on top of all this other stuff. I swear... If problems could simply schedule an appointment, things would be SO much easier!!


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 13, 2019)

Your account of your side-tracks made me think of this:


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 13, 2019)

lmfao Oh my god... You nailed it! That has been my life over the course of the past month or so although that's my life in a nutshell too... just a lot more piling up now as we get closer to our final days in the old house. I keep telling my wife that we need to watch Falling Down sometime but she says "No!". She said that seeing me as William Foster hits a little too close to home.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 14, 2019)

I finally finished these today


----------



## p0ke (Sep 15, 2019)

Had a sauna evening with the guys on Friday, as a result spent almost all of Saturday recovering. Then I ordered a new (acoustic) guitar along with some strings, cables, lemon oil etc. Expected delivery date is in November because my color of choice (transparent blueburst) wasn't in stock yet, so don't expect an NGD anytime soon.
Today's a rainy day, so I guess I'll be watching cartoons all day with the kids...


----------



## TedEH (Sep 15, 2019)

Cleaned, walked around, stayed up way too late, drank a little too much, hungover jams, and now trying to stay awake just long enough to say that I'm not going to oversleep and have a headache all day tomorrow too.

So..... successful weekend? Not bad.


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 16, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


> Friday was my birthday (turned 32). So I played golf with the boys. Went out to a cans and clams event. They shut a street down and put a stage up and have local musicians play. I didn't realize there as an are festival that night (LUMA--basically light show art that they project onto building, it was like taking acid  ). Went to a brewery on Sat and worked Sunday



Happy Birthday - sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## Kaura (Sep 16, 2019)

Friday - work (8 hours)
Saturday - work (8 hours)
Sunday - work (8 hours + 4 hours of overtime)

FML


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 16, 2019)

Friday night: rush-coordinated a purchase of $15k of art for my client for delivery that weekend for install before they opened this morning..when our whole office was shut down for an event except for a few people working remote (both of whom still were off at 3pm), the gallery's bookeeper was actually also off that day, and having to break several of our process rules. But, it got done. Saw it this morning. Doesn't look like $15K art.

Saturday: my gf was going to hang out with her friend for her friend's birthday most of the day, so she let me sleep in and not work on the house, since she wasn't. I slept in (first time in a few months), and finally started bringing items home from the storage space we rented for our remodel. Put in my notice that this would be my last month of storage. I had about $12K worth of guitar equipment in there, but the expensive stuff was burried in the back, so all i've been able to get home is 3 sub-$200 guitars and my new $400 12-string. Ha! We laid our the new living room (ikea) rug, and finally got the chair mat in so that we could put the task chair at the desk (we were affraid the rolling casters would damage the rug and/or floor). So now we finally have the desk "properly" set up. I still need to tear apart and clean the computer, cable manage, figure out where the printer's going, etc...

Sunday: Sold the last two of 4 chairs I got for free from work. They were upholstered poorly, and the vendor replaced them and didn't want the first ones back...so I took them...and sold them for $580.

Then, I painted the last 3 of the 12 new closet doors (of 17 total new doors, and 4 existing doors that were all painted, 3 coats on each side...so that's 85 total door-sized coats of paint, on 6-panel doors...that's a lot of painting) that needed paint with the three coats (painting in the hot sun on a window day makes it really hard to get a nice-looking coat). The nice thing about sliding closet doors: I can get away with not painting the backs.

Also, started clearing off the kitchen counters, which have been packed with tools, supplies, etc, for at least 7 months. Put the tools away that we wouldn't need anymore for the last few things we need to finish up, and finally collected all of the random packages of screws we bought and that were extra from where we didn't use an item's included hardware. If you need shitty plastic anchors for small screws, I'm your guy.

next weekend...hopefully finishing the flooring in the last two closets, and some more wall base trim, and closet organization. Fun fun fun!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 16, 2019)

I think I dropped a couple lbs just reading that post ^^^. Man, you guys are working so hard on that house... much respect! 

Been doing nothing but moving boxes over the last three days... trying to make enough room in the old house to be able to do the "big move" next weekend ( furniture). Had to spend about $220 on a new battery and alternator for my 4runner to get it running again. Spent Friday afternoon getting that all taken care of so at least now we're back to having 3 working vehicles. My wife's been putting in a lot of hours at her job so I've been doing all of this solo... besides my buddy helping me with the alt install. Time to go put in some hours at work today but my body is not cooperating lol.


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 16, 2019)

^^
I am still moving some stuff. I still have so many books i finally got them all boxed and put on the trailer. Going to bring them to the new place this week.

Have to order some new book cases - so I am going to have like 30-ish boxes of books stored in my new garage until i can get that sorted..


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 16, 2019)

Vegetta said:


> Have to order some new book cases - so I am going to have like 30-ish boxes of books stored in my new garage until i can get that sorted..



Know what you need instead of a bookcase account? Lamborghini gnawledge.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Sep 16, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I finally finished these today





Dude, did you forge those?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 16, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Dude, did you forge those?


oh god no, they were blanks that I bought and I just slapped some handles on. I don't have the time to forge shit lol


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2019)

Dat damascus tho


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 17, 2019)

Randy said:


> Dat damascus tho


yeah it's pretty bitchin in person. damascus blanks are surprisngly cheap too. I'm doing a damascus chef's knife for my sister next.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 29, 2019)

My wife and I haven't even been living at our new home a week yet and this happens today... 

This morning I hear my cat growling at something outside the living room window so I go out to investigate. It's just some neighborhood cat passing thru the backyard... no biggie so I decide to come back inside. Oh HELL no! Door is locked tight! These are French doors fwiw. Now before you say "meh big deal", there's some more to the story. First off I have NO cell phone on me. Second... I am wearing my most comfy and therefore most holey and [not so] gently used sweatpants. Third.. Oh yeah... I'm in SOCKS! Then add to all of this that I have an appointment in about an hour at our old house for a final walk thru. And rounding out this glorious event... my wife is at work about 10 mins away. 

I immediately go into "suburban survival" mode! I walk around to the front porch where I proceed to pace back and forth mumbling so many obscene words and phrases. That unfortunately did nothing so I then decided to walk around the entire perimeter checking for any unlocked windows... no dice. So now it's time to look inside my unlocked car for something... anything to aid in potential forced entry. Now we're talking!... a box-cutter and a plastic knife from Wendy's. Time to make some magic happen... MacGyver style! There was no way to use the box-cutter as it just wasn't going to accomplish anything besides maybe some damage. Onto the plastic knife. I managed to wedge it in between the French doors in order to jimmy the locking mechanism ( Not sure if people actually say "jimmy" or if I'm using it in the correct context but it'll have to do). Unfortunately, jimmy-ing produced absolutely no resolve aside from a lot of profuse sweating in the 100 degree heat. It was eventually time to concede defeat as I felt that I was close to breaking the doors. I did feign a couple more subsequent attempts but the knife finally shattered just like my hopes and dignity. 

At this time I began to get my mind right by drawing the conclusion that I'm not going to be able to get back into the house without breaking a window, door, etc... which I absolutely did NOT want to do. So... now what? Well I guess it's as good a time as any to meet my neighbors! Off to the house next door... no one home. Next house... Sign on the door that reads "DO NOT KNOCK ON DOOR BEFORE 5PM!". Well, okay. Next house... I knock but again... no one home. Discouraged but not defeated I hoof it to the next house. Oh and have I mentioned that the late summer Texas sticker burrs ( Goat Heads) are currently in full impaling mode making each step like navigating a mine field? If you've never experienced one of these things skewering your flesh, boy are you missing out! I unfortunately stepped on a couple but I guess that given how this day was going, it was inevitable. 

I had a good feeling about this next house... maybe because of the inspirational plaque on the front door that said "Friends are Family" or maybe because I couldn't imagine even the most vengeful God wanting me to die like this. This old guy opened the door and I think that we were both just about the same degree of confused which ironically made me feel just a wee bit better. Now as professional and composed as I generally try to be in most situations, there is just something about this particular scenario that makes that "extra classy" impression not quite so achievable. But after explaining the situation, the old guy said with a big smile on his face "Why don't I just drive you to your wife's company so that you can get HER keys?". Now we're cooking! 

So away we went! Not gonna lie... feels a bit strange to take an unexpected ride in some stranger's car while in your socks, but at this point I was far beyond shame. We arrived at my wife's work where I proceeded to go inside and make a beeline towards her. She was stunned to say the least ( especially since I didn't see one single other person there in THEIR socks) but I very calmly just said "keys... keys... for the love of god gimme your keys". Albeit stunned, she was quite receptive. I left out of there about as quickly as a dirty-socked man sliding across a tile floor could and by the time that my new buddy Frank and I got back to my house, we were laughing and waxing nostalgic like two old friends. We had been thru quite a lot at this point and were probably only moments away from breaking into some show tunes! 

Anyway... Things went downhill from there by the time that I got over to the old house and discovered a natural gas leak but that's another story. Needless to say however, this has been a somewhat memorable weekend so far!


----------



## p0ke (Sep 30, 2019)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Door is locked tight! These are French doors fwiw. Now before you say "meh big deal", there's some more to the story. First off I have NO cell phone on me. Second... I am wearing my most comfy and therefore most holey and [not so] gently used sweatpants. Third.. Oh yeah... I'm in SOCKS! Then add to all of this that I have an appointment in about an hour at our old house for a final walk thru. And rounding out this glorious event... my wife is at work about 10 mins away.



That happens to me every goddamned time I lock myself out  
I once locked myself out of my apartment as I was outside with my friend who was taking some hits from his bong, in -20°C (-4°F) without shoes or a jacket etc. He lived a couple of blocks from me so I slept on his couch that night and then called the landlord to open the door in the morning. It was quite embarrassing as the whole place was littered with empty beer bottles and I'd left the TV and all the lights on 

... and that's why you always keep a spare key hidden somewhere in the yard, and you never let it leave your hand until you're putting it back where it belongs. I have one hidden in a hole in a tree close to the door - it's completely hidden but when you know where it is, it's really easy to find. I did lock myself outside there once too though, because my wife had used the spare key and left it inside  Luckily it wasn't on a rainy day or anything, I came home with my daughter whom I'd picked up from daycare, and realized I have no way of getting in  Luckily my mother in law also has a spare key and lives quite close... So we only had to wait outside half an hour or so.

My weekend? Wife's son's birthday party - aka. cleaning the house and baking cakes and shit all weekend...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 30, 2019)

I went to a food truck/craft festival in Syracuse. Was pretty fun, had lots of amazing dishes and bought a few odds and ends from the craft makers.

Overall a great weekend.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 30, 2019)

This weekend I _banged_ my head against a _wall_ hard... or maybe I should say the the _wall _banged my head hard. The _wall_ is my wife stubbornness and conflict traces in her personality. My head still hurts. I'm not talking to her since then and will not until this headache disappears.

Other than that, I fixed our sun's closet doors, I took a ride in my bicycle and slammed myself on the asphalt due to the chain jumping ou of its track (I'm cool, no injuries), re-soldered some wires in some headphones that weren't working properly and replaced the volume pot in one of my guitars. I need to play more and finish my PhD so I can forget and let go the wife's crazy moods. Fuck, I'm still with a headache and can't concentrate at work...


----------



## TedEH (Sep 30, 2019)

We had a show about 2 hours out of town that conveniently lines up with a camping trip that we got invited to in the same place - so short road trip, metal show, camping, then once the show is done and we return to the camp, can then start drinking and wandering around in the woods. Only unpleasant part of the weekend was when the sun came up and it suddenly became waaaaaaay too bright out. I count this as a successful weekend.


----------



## blacai (Sep 30, 2019)

Attended the guitar summit in Mannheim, Germany. I was for the first time last year and this time was even better than the best Musikmesse in the last 8-9 years.

Some clinics I saw ... Billy Sheehan, Paul Gilbert, Mattias IA and the after party with a 1:30 hours jam with these people plust Stuart Hamm, pete thorn, Mr blu...Oliver hartmann

Really enjoyed it


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 30, 2019)

Swapped out some old supply valves. Ok, I can sweat copper all day, but why didn't Sharkbite reach out to me personally years ago and tell me of their miracle technology?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 30, 2019)

p0ke said:


> That happens to me every goddamned time I lock myself out
> I once locked myself out of my apartment as I was outside with my friend who was taking some hits from his bong, in -20°C (-4°F) without shoes or a jacket etc. He lived a couple of blocks from me so I slept on his couch that night and then called the landlord to open the door in the morning. It was quite embarrassing as the whole place was littered with empty beer bottles and I'd left the TV and all the lights on
> 
> ... and that's why you always keep a spare key hidden somewhere in the yard, and you never let it leave your hand until you're putting it back where it belongs. I have one hidden in a hole in a tree close to the door - it's completely hidden but when you know where it is, it's really easy to find. I did lock myself outside there once too though, because my wife had used the spare key and left it inside  Luckily it wasn't on a rainy day or anything, I came home with my daughter whom I'd picked up from daycare, and realized I have no way of getting in  Luckily my mother in law also has a spare key and lives quite close... So we only had to wait outside half an hour or so.



Oh man... lol! I can just see that all going down! Yeah... I'm going to get a key made this week so that this won't happen again. Since we only recently purchased the home, I also spent a few minutes turning over some rocks and stuff in the back yard in hopes of finding that the previous homeowner had hidden one somewhere but nope. Yeah... at least it wasn't raining or really cold... would've sucked even worse for sure.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 1, 2019)

Put my cat to sleep and saw Rambo Last Blood.


----------



## p0ke (Oct 1, 2019)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm going to get a key made this week so that this won't happen again. Since we only recently purchased the home, I also spent a few minutes turning over some rocks and stuff in the back yard in hopes of finding that the previous homeowner had hidden one somewhere but nope. Yeah... at least it wasn't raining or really cold... would've sucked even worse for sure.



Once you get to know your neighbors a bit, you could give some of them a spare key as well for emergency situations (once you know who you can trust ofc). I trust one of my neighbors enough that I would give her a spare key, but maybe not the rest of them.
It's worth having a couple of spare keys in the yard too, because like I said, sometimes you (or someone else) might not remember to return the one that was used straight away. I also have one stored inside a pad lock, one that opens with a code and has a storage compartment. It's really convenient - if someone finds it, they won't be able to get the key without guessing the code and it's not easy to break because it's made of quite thick metal and is locked onto a rail, so you can't take it anywhere to smash it. The only problem is I can never tell anyone the code or the key won't be there next time I need it


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 1, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Put my cat to sleep and saw Rambo Last Blood.



I'm really sorry to hear that. I'm guessing that this was the older one... not Toulouse. Regardless you have my condolences.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 1, 2019)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that. I'm guessing that this was the older one... not Toulouse. Regardless you have my condolences.


Thanks. Yeah it was the older one, Blizzard. He was 20 years old and he had a good long life, so I'm not too broken up over it.


----------



## p0ke (Oct 7, 2019)

Friday:
After work, I took my family to the local art gallery -thing which has free entry the first Friday of every month. The current exhibition was very child-friendly - the kids' favorite was one where you basically get to build your own totem pole 'ish thing out of magnetic styrofoam pieces that look like rocks. Then we went for pizza, and the kids ate quite nicely for a change.
Then I went to a friends house and bottled 20 liters of roasted caramel stout, which will be ready to drink in a month or so.

Saturday:
Wife went to work, I went grocery shopping with our daughter and then went home to air all the radiators. We were invited to a Pie & Pint party, so I quickly baked a pesto-mozzarella pie for the evening before picking up my wife from work.
Then I dropped of our daughter at grandma's, dropped of my wife and a few friends at said party, drove back home and rode my bicycle there so I wouldn't have to leave the car there overnight. Ate a bunch of pie and drank a bunch of beer and hung out with friends. We also played Cards against humanity, which is always awesome.

Sunday:
Wife had a terrible hangover, but had to go to work. Grabbed the daughter from grandma's and drove to Ikea to meet my mom and sister, because we'd forgotten my daughter's seat in my mom's car last weekend. Then I bought 100€ worth of smart lights  Got back just in time to pick up my wife from work and went home to install the lights.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 7, 2019)

Friday, traveled for work 5:30am flight to Seattle, rouen trip land at 11:40pm.

Saturday night, I made my "famous" maple chipotle brown sugar black pepper bacon. Before:



Didnt last long enough for an "after" photo.

She finally picked a color, and we finally started painting the outside of the house.



Also, finally emptied the storage unit so I no longer have to pay for storage. That does mean that the bikes are in the kitchen...



... but that does mean that the cat litter box no longer is (in tfwtkitchen, I mean).


----------



## MIL8 (Oct 8, 2019)

My son and I went to visit my Grandfather out of state, he is 92 and in a nursing home.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 8, 2019)

What have I gotten myself into? Some pieces come off easily... Others like this area just take forever. 





But at least I can finally say goodbye to this monstrosity... ugly, dated, heavy as hell, and highly inefficient... 





Replaced it with this energy efficient flush-mount LED fixture...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 8, 2019)

Them whole unit LED fixtures are neat.


----------



## sleewell (Oct 8, 2019)

i basically spend all my weekends with my 4 kids. they are growing up way too fast.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 12, 2019)

So far I watched The Cell, ate some Yakisoba noodles and drank a couple Seagram's Smashes.

But I'm going to level up later today after I wake up again.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 12, 2019)

I don't think that I've had a decent meal in probably two months or more so with a nice little cold-front that blew in Thursday... dropping temps from the upper 90's down into the upper 40's, it was time to make up a batch of beef-stew and garlic bread on the side. This really hit the spot and got the weekend off to a tasty start...


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 13, 2019)

Worked, cut a lot of grass in my own landscaping business....

Make that guitar money.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 14, 2019)

Lots of scraping paint, and applying stucco patch.

Oh, and new house address numbers. Unfortunately, the mounting stud broke off when I was trying to tighten it...and of course they were clearance, and mostly out of stock. I'll need to drive almost an hour to the nearest store with the digit I need, because I already drilled the holes in my house.

Also rearranged some things to get most of the living room back.


----------



## p0ke (Oct 14, 2019)

Not much this weekend. Wife's colleagues called in sick so she had to go to work on both Saturday and Sunday, so I was at home with the kids. The weather was nice so we did a bunch of garden stuff, raking leaves etc. Also finally got the garage sorted.


----------



## r33per (Oct 14, 2019)

Two wedding gigs - Friday night's went down a storm, the place was bouncing; Saturday's was ok.

Out with my brother and his family on Saturday afternoon. They were up for a weekend visit with parents.

Led the evening church service on Sunday night. I was already fending of a cold but three nights of singing, playing and two afternoons of play with niece and nephew - I feel awful...


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 14, 2019)

apart from playing music my other big hobby is to dance salsa and other latin styles. Lucky in the city I am theres a good social circle of parties to go to. So this weekend had two pretty good ones


----------



## TedEH (Oct 15, 2019)

It was Canadian Thanksgiving this weekend... so baked a bunch of stuff - and been eating pumpkin everything all weekend. Family deal on Sunday. Cheesecake for breakfast on Monday. New lady I've been seeing met the family. Much sleeping in.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 15, 2019)

Tried to camp out back with the kids. Lasted until about 9:30 pm.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 3, 2019)

White primer went up yesterday.

Today...


----------



## p0ke (Nov 4, 2019)

A lot of stuff, but nothing that special, really. I was mostly at home with the kids and ...
* Installed xmas lights (bought and installed light sensors too so they aren't on during the 2-3 hours of the day when it isn't dark)
* Messed around with radiators and the water pump that pumps hot water into them to get some warmth upstairs - problems solved and the house is pretty warm all over. Still need to replace some thermostats (with smart ones preferably), since they don't seem to open up properly unless they're almost maxed, but at least they work somehow. Funny thing is, we have two kinds of thermostats in the house. The really old ones almost exclusively work perfectly and the modern ones don't ... And yes, I have cleaned and lubricated them, doesn't help.
* Washed my summer tires and rims with the pressure washer and put all the hoses and stuff away for the winter.
* Fixed the toilet seat that I wrote about in the Mad-thread last week. So looks like I won't have to buy a new one just yet 
* Went to a friends kids' birthday party, ate too much cake.
* Watched way too much Netflix with my wife. We started watching a series called *You*, and it's pretty good. Really hard to tell what direction it's gonna go in, wife wanted to watch it because it looked like some romantic comedy / drama thingy but actually it's about a guy who's super obsessed about taking care of the girl he has a crush on and ends up murdering people who aren't "good" for her etc


----------



## TedEH (Nov 4, 2019)

I think most of the weekend ended up being just playing Hyrule Warriors with the lady friend, and occasionally watching the roommate play Borderlands 3. Pretty decent.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 11, 2019)

Got a couple more projects knocked out this wknd... 

Exterior garage lights were almost 20 yrs old and in really bad shape. Found an affordable set that didn't look like something from the Ben Franklin Colonist Collection. After the install I realized that they were "tilted up" due to the angle of the siding but since I hadn't caulked them yet, I decided to go back in and make a couple of shims to put behind the brackets in order to level out the fixtures. Glad that I took that extra step to do it right. I really like these and they illuminate the driveway much better than the old ones.









And a leaky faucet led to an absolute nightmare. Should've been a 30 minute job but wound up taking over 4 hours due to the amount of oxidation and the condition of the other components. This made traditional removal a no-go. Had to actually resort to coming in from the top and pulling apart everything bit by bit. The final tool was a set of 450lb 18" bolt cutters. After that mess, the install of the new faucet went quickly and effortlessly.


----------



## p0ke (Nov 11, 2019)

Pretty much idle all weekend 
It was fathers day here on Sunday, so spent Saturday morning cleaning the house so we could take it easy on Sunday, and then in the evening I went with the wife to watch the Joker movie and ate at a nice restaurant.
On Sunday the wife made me breakfast and the kids "helped" (ended up eating cold bacon because of the additional "help"), then my daughter had made a bunch of fathers day cards that she was really proud of. Called my own dad who lives in Australia, which was really nice since I haven't talked to him since last x-mas I think. Then I made some really awesome pizza for dinner.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 11, 2019)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Got a couple more projects knocked out this wknd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel like there are two stuck-open supply valves missing from the display. Did you luck out?


----------



## Edika (Nov 11, 2019)

I was trying to recover from the Machine Head concert in Belfast on Thursday. I hadn't had so much fun in a while and I'm paying the price now lol! Still managed to get the kids to places but it's been so cold the past week I just wanted to lie in the bed under the duvet and not move at all!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 11, 2019)

this stuff:


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 11, 2019)

The906 said:


> I feel like there are two stuck-open supply valves missing from the display. Did you luck out?



Sigh... That made things worse. Both hot and cold valves were dripping but since I forgot to pick up new valves, I just had to salvage the leaky ones. That made things extra fun as I had to endure a Chinese water torture kinda thing throughout the process. Had to keep emptying and swapping out buckets the whole time. I'll replace the valves another time.


----------



## p0ke (Nov 17, 2019)

Not much, cleaning the house and hanging out with the kids mainly (wife had some hobby stuff and a birthday party on Saturday). After the kids went to bed, I heated the sauna and took some really nice löyly, and then went to some friends' house to play Arkham Horror which they'd borrowed from the library and drink some beer (mother in law came to babysit until wife came home). Seriously complicated board game, but fun - we played 4,5 hours and lost, but I liked it so much I'm probably gonna buy it.


----------



## Metropolis (Nov 17, 2019)

Friday: watched some football, Finland made it to the UEFA Euro 2020 for the first time. After that more beer and vodka, watched a shitty horror movie from Netflix.

Saturday: Played a gig with my band in a small local bar, with around 60 people in it was pretty packed and we had a blast. Stayed for the second band's gig too... couple of beers later back home, had some rum, made popcorn and watched another shitty horror movie, which name I don't again remember because it doesn't really matter.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 18, 2019)

Played Links Awakening. Shouted at people. Got a chili dog. Saw an Ensiferum show. Played Mario 3. Walked the dog. Was eventful.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 18, 2019)

swapped out some pickups in a couple guitars, recorded a bunch of stuff, did some more charcoal drawings, made tacos al pastor, saw Ford V Ferrari.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Nov 18, 2019)

3 hour practice/jam, setup my Wife's acoustic, Put a set of Bone Breaker EMG's into my Heafey Les Paul sig, watched Ghostbusters 2016.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 18, 2019)

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> 3 hour practice/jam, setup my Wife's acoustic, Put a set of Bone Breaker EMG's into my Heafey Les Paul sig, watched Ghostbusters 2016.


uggh that movie was fucking terrible. Kate McKinnon was the only good thing about that movie.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 24, 2019)

Redid my band website and previewed a new single which was a colossal pain in the ass. We also got a new practice spot so we've been working on getting that all set up.


----------



## Joan Maal (Nov 24, 2019)

...
Last weekend : KIDS (...and dogs)
This weekend : KIDS (...and dogs)
Next weekend : KIDS (...and dogs)
...


----------



## p0ke (Nov 24, 2019)

Friday: Company x-mas party, got home at 5 in the morning. 
Saturday: Hanging out with the kids and in the evening my wife went out with a bunch of our mutual friends. I could've joined them but didn't feel like it so I watched the latest episode of The Mandalorian and ate a shitload of chips instead.
Sunday: Friends' birthday get-together (won't call it a party because it was a more laid-back event), ate a bunch of cake again and drove some other friends and their kids there and back home because their car had broken down...


----------



## lurè (Nov 24, 2019)

Went to a wine tasting and got completely wasted.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Nov 24, 2019)

I gave guitar lessons to the kids (I use the word lesson loosely) then I spent a few hours practicing. Gardening/mowing. Then beach times. Got sunburnt as usual.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 24, 2019)

did some watercolor painting, recorded some classical guitar riffs. Got drunk, watched the office all night.


----------



## Choop (Nov 24, 2019)

Went deer hunting this weekend! I managed to get a buck last Saturday, but no luck today with any other deer. I can only really hunt on weekends so that makes it a little difficult, but it's still fun and nice to be outside in the woods.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 25, 2019)

I went to a viking themed birthday party, in which we drink a bunch and "duel" with pvc pipe swords. I won a prize of these tiny little horn shaped shot glasses. I then went home and got into one of those kind of soul crushing argument/discussions about the state of the relationship I've found myself in.

This weekend was great until it sucked.


----------



## p0ke (Jan 13, 2020)

Wife went on a little weekend trip with two of her childhood/teenage friends, so father-daughter weekend here... Turned out to be pretty much a normal weekend minus wife telling me to do stuff  I did finally get around to installing carpets on the basement stairs:







Major pain in the ass! There wasn't a single 90° corner and I basically ended up having to cut it in place. I guess the pro way to do it would've been to cut some paper templates and then cut the actual carpet according to those... Anyway, turned out OK and now I'm just hoping the carpet tape I used will hold them in place. If not, then I'm probably gonna have to nail them down somehow. The stairs are concrete, so it's not exactly the easiest thing in the world either...


----------



## p0ke (Feb 9, 2020)

Nordic Metal Cruise 2020! I missed two of the bands due to lack of interest, but holy shit At the Gates was awesome. That's one band out of my bucket list, and it was definitely worth the spot too. Brymir was really good too. Sound was really good this time around too- last time I went on said cruise all the guitars were mostly inaudible, but not this time


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 9, 2020)

paperwork/work and then drinking to make me not want to kill my coworkers.


----------



## Kobalt (Feb 9, 2020)

Shovelled about 3 feet high of snow, did chores, then shovelled some more snow.

Canada is awesome!


----------



## p0ke (Feb 10, 2020)

^ Here's a video I filmed at the cruise


----------



## SD83 (Feb 10, 2020)

Kobalt said:


> Shovelled about 3 feet high of snow, did chores, then shovelled some more snow.


3 feet sounds a bit excessive, but I wish we had at least 3 inch of snow over here  one of the least wintery winters we've had in a long time, we had slightly icy roads twice and not the slightest hint of snow so far. Temperatures didn't drop below freezing for more than four or five nights in total. 

As for the weekend, great night with good friends and great music on friday, great night with great people and shitty music (aka dancehall) working at a local club... which sadly also involved the most blood I've seen in years, some idiot, drunk & high af, broke a bottle and started stabbing at random people (apparently, as I was told, he got mad because he was under the impression that some other bloke was hitting on him... and sadly, the scene as a whole is a bit notorious for its homophobia, so that seems not unlikely, although we never had problems of that kind before). The security got him and handed him over to the police. We at the bar didn't see any of that until one guy came to us with his hand bleeding and then a few minutes later two more supporting a young woman bleeding heavily from a massive stabwound in the shoulder. Called for an ambulance, did the best we could taking immediate care of the wound (and that of one of the two other ones who had a few small cuts on his neck), ambulance arrived, all went on as normal... first time in ten years something like that happened, I just hope it'll be at least another ten till next time...


----------



## Kobalt (Feb 10, 2020)

SD83 said:


> 3 feet sounds a bit excessive, but I wish we had at least 3 inch of snow over here  one of the least wintery winters we've had in a long time, we had slightly icy roads twice and not the slightest hint of snow so far. Temperatures didn't drop below freezing for more than four or five nights in total.


We had a pretty big storm friday, and just added like 5 inches this morning. Another storm on the way this coming friday. #fuckmylife 

Luckily I'm on vacation these next two weeks so no driving and walking in those conditions all day.


----------



## p0ke (Feb 23, 2020)

Went to Estonia with my family. My wife and step son went already in the middle of the week, so me and my 3 yo daughter traveled together on Friday. She's in a major defiance phase, but the trip went super well, until we reached Tallinn and met mom... Then she basically cried and screamed the rest of the day for no apparent reason. Also woke us up at 4am and kept us awake for a couple of hours.
But Saturday was completely different - she behaved super nicely and everyone around adored her. Even the fact that dinner got dragged out until 8pm was no problem.
... aaaaand you probably guessed how today went. The trip back home was basically hell in various vehicles. But now she sleeps and everyone else is happy ('ish).

Oh and the weather was shit basically all the time.


----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 23, 2020)

Went and visited Elephant Seals on a local beach. Bit of a trek to get there but fun and boy are they big


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 23, 2020)

Pretty much just paperwork and watching movies/playing guitar. I binge watched all of Hunters yesterday (meh), then went on a killer animal movie tear. I spent most of the morning watching revenge films like the I Spit on Your Grave remake/sequels.


----------



## Kobalt (Feb 23, 2020)

Nothing productive at all. I've been on vacation for the past two weeks (if we can call it vacation...) and I can't wait to get back on the grind tomorrow.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 23, 2020)

Doing repairs and mods on a guitar for a friend and riding my bicycle... I earned dust in my left eyeball and spent the last hours at the hospital to remove it since I couldn't do it my self. Looking like a pirate now... it is the second time this shit happens to me, the previous one was about 23 years ago. Same shit, dust in the eyeball...

This time, however, I had to drive to the hospital and drive back home. Driving there was a bit harder than normal due to the soaring eye, driving back way stranger since I was relying only in my right eye. That was weird, really weird...


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 23, 2020)

odibrom said:


> Doing repairs and mods on a guitar for a friend and riding my bicycle... I earned dust in my left eyeball and spent the last hours at the hospital to remove it since I couldn't do it my self. Looking like a pirate now... it is the second time this shit happens to me, the previous one was about 23 years ago. Same shit, dust in the eyeball...
> 
> This time, however, I had to drive to the hospital and drive back home. Driving there was a bit harder than normal due to the soaring eye, driving back way stranger since I was relying only in my right eye. That was weird, really weird...



God that is massive shitty pain. Worse than tooth pain sometimes even.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 23, 2020)

Yeah... fuuck! I got a metal shaving embedded in my cornea... had it removed with some kinda micro forceps while my head was strapped down, eyelids forced open... fun times. Sorry odibrom..


----------



## Adieu (Feb 24, 2020)

Fixed my mom's new $1k dining table that dad broke in like 2 days...sheared the legs right off trying to move the POS lol

Of course what broke was the most overengineered complex wooden part made out of the crappiest poplar they could find, which was the sole piece that joined the extension mechanism and the rest of the table with the table legs and had the locks on it too


Daaaaaamn.






...effing POS. Was a real pain to get it right with the limited crap tools on hand (no bench no vice no router). Chisel and dremel and hand drill and miter box lol.




BUT IT STANDS AGAIN!


----------



## odibrom (Feb 24, 2020)

Well, after about 3 hours of bad sleep, I'm back in the IR because of the eye. Lets see how it goes this time...

@c7spheres & @High Plains Drifter thanks for your kind words. Yeah, dust in the eye sucks big time. Driving back to the hospital was painfull though I removed the band-aid to see a little better.

Oh, and sorry for the bad spelling...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 24, 2020)

odibrom said:


> Well, after about 3 hours of bad sleep, I'm back in the IR because of the eye. Lets see how it goes this time...
> 
> @c7spheres & @High Plains Drifter thanks for your kind words. Yeah, dust in the eye sucks big time. Driving back to the hospital was painfull though I removed the band-aid to see a little better.
> 
> Oh, and sorry for the bad spelling...



DON'T drive with one working eye

Call a friend/relative/taxi/uber/lyft, take a bus, whatever. But don't drive with no depth perception and crap field of vision


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 24, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Yeah... fuuck! I got a metal shaving embedded in my cornea... had it removed with some kinda micro forceps while my head was strapped down, eyelids forced open... fun times. Sorry odibrom..


 Sounds like an alien abduction scenario. Freaky stuff. 
- I had an eyelash go behind my eyeball once and it was some of the worst pain ever. It was just digging with every movement. The doc gave me some type of steroid drops and a numby drop and it took most of the pain away. Had to deal with it like 3 weeks before it dissolved. Super annoying. I could feel my eyeball like I was made from spare parts. 
- I wish these meds were over the counter because when you wake up to it in the middle of the night you have no choice but go to the ER/urgent care and a big bill. It's like I know I need these drops, just give em to me. It's not like I'm gonna get hooked on them or something.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 24, 2020)

Holy shit... Just reading this ^^^ almost makes my eyes water! In my case I was using a rotary tool and a hot metal fragment embedded itself right in the center of my eye. Ironically I was actually wearing eye protection yet somehow that tiny little piece still found it's way in. The removal didn't hurt at all iirc but the sensitivity was thru the roof.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 24, 2020)

So... after a confusing last night back and forth from home to hospital, I managed to get a calm day with the kids and wife. After reading your stories I feel kind of rookie in these eyeball matters, although it's the second time this shit happens to me this hard. I'm fairly accustomed to have eyelash falling into the eyes, even while driving, but nothing as any of you experienced.

Nevertheless I don't intend to drive one eye blind again, it was a "have to" kind of situation, you see, I went to the hospital the first time at 23h30 and the second at 6h30 in the morning. Everyone and their mothers are a sleep at this time around here. Thankfully, at that time of the day/night there is absolutely no traffic whatsoever nor speeders or late night racers due to, you know, Monday morning...?

Nevertheless, tomorrow is a new day and I'll remove the Pirate look and be good for a fresh start with stereo vision... oh, and one of my kids called me PAIrate as in Father Pirate (PAI means father in Portuguese)...


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 24, 2020)

odibrom said:


> So... after a confusing last night back and forth from home to hospital, I managed to get a calm day with the kids and wife. After reading your stories I feel kind of rookie in these eyeball matters, although it's the second time this shit happens to me this hard. I'm fairly accustomed to have eyelash falling into the eyes, even while driving, but nothing as any of you experienced.
> 
> Nevertheless I don't intend to drive one eye blind again, it was a "have to" kind of situation, you see, I went to the hospital the first time at 23h30 and the second at 6h30 in the morning. Everyone and their mothers are a sleep at this time around here. Thankfully, at that time of the day/night there is absolutely no traffic whatsoever nor speeders or late night racers due to, you know, Monday morning...?
> 
> Nevertheless, tomorrow is a new day and I'll remove the Pirate look and be good for a fresh start with stereo vision... oh, and one of my kids called me PAIrate as in Father Pirate (PAI means father in Portuguese)...


 I hope you feel better soon man. I feel for you. That pain can be brutal.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 25, 2020)

Just follow up, after a full day with both eyes operating at full volume (?) I can say that I'm OK, although my left one is still a bit sensible... sheers everyone, it feels good to be cherished around this blue sphere...


----------



## ThePIGI King (Feb 25, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Holy shit... Just reading this ^^^ almost makes my eyes water! In my case I was using a rotary tool and a hot metal fragment embedded itself right in the center of my eye. Ironically I was actually wearing eye protection yet somehow that tiny little piece still found it's way in. The removal didn't hurt at all iirc but the sensitivity was thru the roof.


Was cutting 2x4s at work one day with a circular saw, like literally every day, and a small splinter went under my eye protection and scratched my eye. Boss man told me I had to drive myself to the ER. After the doc looked at my eye she about had a heart attack when I said I drove myself  

Luckily a friend drove 2+ hours to get me. I was not allowed to drive, I can't believe your doc let you drive @odibrom , however, I was also 19 and probably a bad enough driver as it was.

Eye injuries are the worst. That's why I played guitar, went to the range, and hit the courts over the weekend.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 25, 2020)

Dude, that's crazy! ^^^

This has become quite the "What did you do this weekend and what the hell happened to your eye?" thread.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 26, 2020)

ThePIGI King said:


> Was cutting 2x4s at work one day with a circular saw, like literally every day, and a small splinter went under my eye protection and scratched my eye. Boss man told me I had to drive myself to the ER. After the doc looked at my eye she about had a heart attack when I said I drove myself
> 
> Luckily a friend drove 2+ hours to get me. I was not allowed to drive, I can't believe your doc let you drive @odibrom , however, I was also 19 and probably a bad enough driver as it was.
> 
> Eye injuries are the worst. That's why I played guitar, went to the range, and hit the courts over the weekend.



They didn't know... I didn't tell them and they didn't ask...


----------



## lurè (Feb 26, 2020)

Speaking of eyes and stuff inside them, I have keratoconus in both eyes and had to do surgery years ago.
The surgery consists in injections of a vitamin in your eye with a goddamn surgical needle.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 26, 2020)

lurè said:


> Speaking of eyes and stuff inside them, I have keratoconus in both eyes and had to do surgery years ago.
> The surgery consists in injections of a vitamin in your eye with a goddamn surgical needle.


*gets dead space 2 flashbacks* nooooo


----------



## lurè (Feb 26, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> *gets dead space 2 flashbacks* nooooo


All the apparatus was incredibly similar despite the needle being held by the surgeon and not by a robot arm.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 3, 2020)

I had a gig that was.....one for the books.

The venue's sewage tank flooded the night before, one band's backing video crashed and they couldn't use it, my amp blew, a guitarist spilled beer on another guitarist's computer..computer overheated and fucked up our set which we cut short. I punched a dent in the ceiling, the mic broke so I threw it, I smashed the amp and sent it flying inches past the venue owner's head and kicked my guitar over, someone from another performing band gave herself a mild concussion by punching herself in the head with a brass knuckle/mic combo, her synth pads and vocoder malfunctioned, everyone was high on the edibles being sold (except me because I don't really drink or smoke or anything), people were horrified during a performance art number that turned into a rape/murder/disembowelment....oh..and some random viking dude showed up in full gear. He happened to enjoy singing Celine Dion songs so we got him to sing My Heart Will Go On...


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 18, 2020)

After almost a year of being in our new house, we finally finished renovating the hallways and living room this past weekend. So... new paint, blinds, brackets, curtains, door knobs/ hardware, and LED light fixtures. Plus a lot of hole-filling, sanding, re-texturing, caulking, etc. Really happy with how it all came out.


----------



## Joan Maal (Aug 18, 2020)

Spent some money...


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 19, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> After almost a year of being in our new house, we finally finished renovating the hallways and living room this past weekend. So... new paint, blinds, brackets, curtains, door knobs/ hardware, and LED light fixtures. Plus a lot of hole-filling, sanding, re-texturing, caulking, etc. Really happy with how it all came out.



Looks fantastic man. Were the walls already textured? Also, which gray color did you guys go with?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 20, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> Looks fantastic man. Were the walls already textured? Also, which gray color did you guys go with?



Man... really appreciate it! My compulsiveness certainly didn't move things along very quickly but we're trying to address all necessary repairs along the way as well as sensible upgrades... not too fancy, not too modern, and not too expensive lol. We don't have the money right now to be throwing marble countertops and custom build outs at this house so budget always looms overhead. 

I've never had to work with walls and ceilings with this much texture but yeah... they were already like that. Good in some regards... allows mistakes or anomalies to be hidden more easily but damn hard to get clean lines. Lots of touch up where walls meet ceilings. Used a Sherwin Williams Showcase called "Mindful Grey". When choosing it we had to really watch not going to warm/ brown nor too cool/ blue. Really very happy with it as is Mrs. Drifter. 

Real quick fyi- We picked one of the best quality paints that Sherwin Williams had and that was a mistake. It's so thick that it takes a while to completely fill all the nooks and crannies so after it dries, you've got little pinholes showing up everywhere. A cheaper less viscous version would've actually covered better. Advertised one coat coverage... took three coats lol.


----------



## Adieu (Aug 20, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I had a gig that was.....one for the books.
> 
> The venue's sewage tank flooded the night before, one band's backing video crashed and they couldn't use it, my amp blew, a guitarist spilled beer on another guitarist's computer..computer overheated and fucked up our set which we cut short. I punched a dent in the ceiling, the mic broke so I threw it, I smashed the amp and sent it flying inches past the venue owner's head and kicked my guitar over, someone from another performing band gave herself a mild concussion by punching herself in the head with a brass knuckle/mic combo, her synth pads and vocoder malfunctioned, everyone was high on the edibles being sold (except me because I don't really drink or smoke or anything), people were horrified during a performance art number that turned into a rape/murder/disembowelment....oh..and some random viking dude showed up in full gear. He happened to enjoy singing Celine Dion songs so we got him to sing My Heart Will Go On...




And all these people were Republicans???

Oh never mind.... this was before the 2020 apocalypse fully manifested


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 20, 2020)

Adieu said:


> And all these people were Republicans???
> 
> Oh never mind.... this was before the 2020 apocalypse fully manifested


Yes..this was in the before time...in the "good days"


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 20, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Man... really appreciate it! My compulsiveness certainly didn't move things along very quickly but we're trying to address all necessary repairs along the way as well as sensible upgrades... not too fancy, not too modern, and not too expensive lol. We don't have the money right now to be throwing marble countertops and custom build outs at this house so budget always looms overhead.
> 
> I've never had to work with walls and ceilings with this much texture but yeah... they were already like that. Good in some regards... allows mistakes or anomalies to be hidden more easily but damn hard to get clean lines. Lots of touch up where walls meet ceilings. Used a Sherwin Williams Showcase called "Mindful Grey". When choosing it we had to really watch not going to warm/ brown nor too cool/ blue. Really very happy with it as is Mrs. Drifter.
> 
> Real quick fyi- We picked one of the best quality paints that Sherwin Williams had and that was a mistake. It's so thick that it takes a while to completely fill all the nooks and crannies so after it dries, you've got little pinholes showing up everywhere. A cheaper less viscous version would've actually covered better. Advertised one coat coverage... took three coats lol.



Good stuff man. I know exactly what you mean about the "not too brown, not too blue". We went with SW Emerald flat, which is a washable flat and good for when the kids wreck the walls. The majority of our living space is north facing, which is a good thing in Florida, but it can give off a more cool tone in the winter and warm tone in the summer. Sherwin Williams has a thing they do where for $75 you have a "paint consultant" come to your house, and you get that $75 back in credit toward paint. I'm glad we did because we ended up going with a totally different gray, and not one of the grays we painted samples of on the wall (repose, dorian, agreeable, etc.). She gave us ideas I would have never thought of (half strength in the tray ceiling in the dining so it wouldn't "candy cane", accent door in kitchen, backsplash ideas, etc.) The only bummer was the paint we ended up going with, SW changed their formula the next year so the new one is a little lighter. I have to ask for the old formula for touch ups but it still a little off.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 20, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> Good stuff man. I know exactly what you mean about the "not too brown, not too blue". We went with SW Emerald flat, which is a washable flat and good for when the kids wreck the walls. The majority of our living space is north facing, which is a good thing in Florida, but it can give off a more cool tone in the winter and warm tone in the summer. Sherwin Williams has a thing they do where for $75 you have a "paint consultant" come to your house, and you get that $75 back in credit toward paint. I'm glad we did because we ended up going with a totally different gray, and not one of the grays we painted samples of on the wall (repose, dorian, agreeable, etc.). She gave us ideas I would have never thought of (half strength in the tray ceiling in the dining so it wouldn't "candy cane", accent door in kitchen, backsplash ideas, etc.) The only bummer was the paint we ended up going with, SW changed their formula the next year so the new one is a little lighter. I have to ask for the old formula for touch ups but it still a little off.



I told my wife that I wanted to put any left-over paint into some glass or plastic jars and keep them sealed tight... just due to what you're saying about matching touch-ups. Really sucks when the touch-ups don't blend exactly. We ran into something similar on one of our ceilings. Took three tries to perfectly match it but when we finally laid it down... nope! So we had to completely re-do the entire ceiling. Seems no matter how exact it looks on a swatch or sample, when it goes onto the actual substrate, it's off. 

Paint consultant would've helped us in the kitchen as we changed choices I think 5-6 times... no joke. It took looking at the samples on the actual walls under various natural/ artificial lighting conditions before we could make the final call. But I don't see having any issues moving forward to do the last 4 rooms ( 2 bathrooms, guest bedroom, and laundry room). 

We actually picked up the paint for the guest bathroom this past wknd... Valspar Royal Grey ( actually like a slate blue). Color theme will be the blue/ grey color, w/ black, white, and chrome accents.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 20, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I told my wife that I wanted to put any left-over paint into some glass or plastic jars and keep them sealed tight... just due to what you're saying about matching touch-ups. Really sucks when the touch-ups don't blend exactly. We ran into something similar on one of our ceilings. Took three tries to perfectly match it but when we finally laid it down... nope! So we had to completely re-do the entire ceiling. Seems no matter how exact it looks on a swatch or sample, when it goes onto the actual substrate, it's off.
> 
> Paint consultant would've helped us in the kitchen as we changed choices I think 5-6 times... no joke. It took looking at the samples on the actual walls under various natural/ artificial lighting conditions before we could make the final call. But I don't see having any issues moving forward to do the last 4 rooms ( 2 bathrooms, guest bedroom, and laundry room).
> 
> We actually picked up the paint for the guest bathroom this past wknd... Valspar Royal Grey ( actually like a slate blue). Color theme will be the blue/ grey color, w/ black, white, and chrome accents.



One trick I have done with touch-up paint is I’ll add a little bit of water (like 10%).


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 23, 2020)

Hunted down some tool box stacks on CL, already sold, went to Harbor Freight, went big. Placing and loading them up will be its own day. 
Kitchen faucet corroded out, supply valves shot of course as wel, 2 unplanned projects. Heading to Lowes for Sharkbite cure.


----------



## sleewell (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## c7spheres (Aug 23, 2020)

^
@sleewell You guys must rock. You blew the roof off the place! : )


----------



## Adieu (Aug 23, 2020)

Wait is that under a bridge? They might be trolls


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 23, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> ^
> @sleewell You guys must rock. You blew the roof off the place! : )



:high five:


----------



## Choop (Aug 24, 2020)

My cat helped me stop an act of nuclear terrorism!


----------



## MFB (Aug 24, 2020)

I tried golf, and I think I might give it a few more goes in the off-season to see if it's worth playing in the on-season


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 24, 2020)

Hiked around some state parks, ended up making a bivvy with just a tarp since I forgot my damn tent poles.


----------



## Werecow (Sep 1, 2020)

I spent my weekend picking up used covid disposable face maks and rubber gloves from my driveway, tangled around my car wheels, and that's just the half of the things they do. I knew English people had a bad reputation going on holiday into Europe, but now that same crowd have decided to holiday in this country due to Covid i can see the full extent of it. SO now i agree a saddeningly large percentage of English people are disgusting, drunken, obnoxious , uncaring cunts. This last 2 months have been hard to bear (i live in a holiday hotspot by the sea).

And yes i am English by the way.


----------



## p0ke (Sep 7, 2020)

Had a bit of a house party on Saturday - we invited two families over and everyone brought some snacks to share (which ended up being a shitload of pies, cakes, sandwiches etc), and then we heated the sauna and stuff like that. Our kids get along really nicely, so they played on their own and the adults got to hang out basically uninterrupted.
Everything went really nicely until everyone was leaving - one family lives about a block away from us so they obviously walked, but the other came by car and somehow they managed to loose their car keys somewhere. They ended up having to get a taxi, and then we picked them up on Sunday so they could drive their car home using the spare key.

I found the main key this morning, under a pile of laundry


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 7, 2020)

went camping, hiked 16 miles on saturday, climbed a 200 ft lookout tower that's been around since the 50s. 
My phone was dead but my cousin got this potato pic of me in the tower


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 20, 2020)

I already completed a larger install of these 3D tiles on another wall, and they ordered some more and hired me to install them. So this is what I did on Friday:

Before:



After:




You can see the new one from the previous one:



Started to watch "The Wilds" on Netflix that night. I saw parts of the trailer, and thought it was just about teenage girls stranded on an island and wasn't planning on watching it. My girlfriend put it on when I was doing something else and I started to watch it. Then we finished watching it today. I enjoyed it. The plot is deeper than it appeared to be...it's not just about how they deal with being stranded and with each other.

I also changed the orientation of my desk in the kitchen. Which meant stripping out, and completely re-doing all of the cable management. My least favorite part...

Before cable management:





After:



The most annoying part...I've stuck with using my old 5.1 Logitech speakers because they sounded pretty good, and when I got my desk cleaned off I was going to try to sell them...then COVID hit and we're not letting craigslist buyers in our house, and something like this they would want to test. So with this desk re-do, I finally hooked up the speakers I bought, like, 5 years ago to replace them. Plugged them in for the first time...and they sounds like absolute ass.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 21, 2020)

Finished writing a song I'm adding as a bonus track to an EP I plan to re-release.

Fully remixed and remastered said EP.


----------



## Nicki (Dec 23, 2020)

I finished Cyberpunk. Not happy with any of the endings. Overall, the game is a disappointment. Keep in mind, I avoided all media content on it, all previews, any new articles about the game etc. I wanted to go into it with no pre-existing opinion about how the game might be once it came out.

What I didn't like about the game:
Stale & emotionless voice acting (with one exception)
You don't actually care about the characters (again, one exception)
Gunplay is horrid
AI is non-existent
Driving doesn't feel like it follows the laws of physics or properties of certain cars. All basic cars, performance wise are clones of each other, supercars are all the same as well.
Overall story is irredeemably bad without CDPR putting out a massive patch that changes it completely.
Instead of being a "next generation open-world RPG", it just turned out to be a GTA clone. A bad one, at that. BTW: I'm one of the rare gamers that don't like GTA.

The one exception to the bad voice acting and a character that you can actually care about is Panam.

What I liked about the game:
The physical copy came with some cool goodies.

Yeah, I'm not going to be recommending this game to anyone, even after they "fix" it. Play Witcher 3 instead.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 3, 2021)

Finished painting and installing this closet door, with a folding mechanism I hadn't seen before this:


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jan 18, 2021)

Built a new coop for my chickens, played a lot of Borderlands 3, and got back into building guitars.


----------



## CaliA (Feb 15, 2021)

soon we are planning to go skiing with friends, so this weekend we were busy preparing and buying necessary things for the trip


----------



## odibrom (Feb 15, 2021)

I bought a guitar this weekend. In this forum, it beats the hell out of all other activities... ... well, all others except those related to guitar playing as well...


----------



## Allexi (Feb 16, 2021)

Hiking in Sierra Nevada Mountains. Pretty cool and covid did a great thing: not so many people around.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 16, 2021)

Allexi said:


> View attachment 90254
> 
> Hiking in Sierra Nevada Mountains. Pretty cool and covid did a great thing: not so many people around.



That hiking must have been great.


----------



## Allexi (Feb 16, 2021)

odibrom said:


> That hiking must have been great.



It was really beautiful. Weather was so good, no rain/snow/high winds. Just sun and around low 40. But to get there I was driving for 6 hours...


----------



## p0ke (Feb 16, 2021)

Pretty nice weekend overall. The whole family were in a good mood for a change, the weather was beautiful (sunshine+snow) and I made really good food.


----------



## Millul (Feb 16, 2021)

Cooking, and consequently eating like a pig - lasagne alla bolognese.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 16, 2021)

Snowed in and got my ass kicked in Fortnite by my 5 yo son


----------



## BMFan30 (Feb 18, 2021)

Been cooking way more myself, lately. Made way too many beans so I made way too many burritos & tacos with about half of it mixing it with ground beef + taco seasoning. 

But the rest is going towards a mean 3 bean chilli because that's just how many beans I got left over lol


----------



## lurè (Feb 27, 2021)

Pruned an apricot tree.


----------



## BMFan30 (Feb 27, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> After:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at the bottom image right after the top image felt like cracking my neck into place. Thanks!


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 27, 2021)

lurè said:


> Pruned an apricot tree.
> View attachment 90776



We pruned one of our Crepe Myrtles yesterday. I’m not super optimistic. I did learn about Crepe Myrtle collars and necks via YouTube though!


----------



## lurè (Feb 27, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> We pruned one of our Crepe Myrtles yesterday. I’m not super optimistic. I did learn about Crepe Myrtle collars and necks via YouTube though!


I have no experience but I've been doing this around the house for a couple of months and there are still flowers and nothing has died yet.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 27, 2021)

lurè said:


> I have no experience but I've been doing this around the house for a couple of months and there are still flowers and nothing has died yet.



This was our first time.







But look what showed up from Amazon today! Someone plans on keeping them alive!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 27, 2021)

I need some of that food, jax. 

After our recent winter storm that gave us 6" of snow and 164 hours of sub-freezing temps, our landscape plants aren't looking very good. We lost a gorgeous gardenia bush that my wife absolutely loved and almost all of our zone 8-10 plants look highly stressed or just all out dead. Not sure yet how our crepe myrtles are going to fare but I see a LOT of pruning in my future.


----------



## Millul (Feb 27, 2021)

Cooking again, this time deer stew - well, shit came out amazing!
A bit of football playing (soccer, just to be clear...!) tomorrow morning should round the weekend up nicely.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 27, 2021)

Explaining to my buddy that I'm trying to write music with how time signatures work. When trying to write drum loops for him to play to, it wasn't matching up with a riff. I told him it was in an odd time signature and I needed to know how he wanted it counted. He sends me a guitar pro tab in 4/4, but it doesn't match what he played in the original recording. After some back and forth he revealed "Yeah, I just count it in 4 and make it fit." That means it's not in 4/4... Honesty though, smart dude, I think he just had kind of a mental block with this stuff and I think we made some progress.


----------



## p0ke (Feb 28, 2021)

groverj3 said:


> "Yeah, I just count it in 4 and make it fit."



I used to do that too before I figured out time signatures. I wrote a song that had an interlude part that was in a whole different tempo and signature, but I made it repeat just enough to fit the original tempo and 4/4, and all the notes ended up being something like 16th note dotted triplets or something


----------



## MFB (Feb 28, 2021)

Bought a new mattress, upgraded from a full to a Queen sized and paid cash like a straight baller; there'll probably be several more furniture purchases in the future as I'm desperately trying to move out of my current apartment, and then it's another year or two before a house I think


----------



## Grindspine (Feb 28, 2021)

I tried running in a run & shoot (paintball) biathalon.

I was only able to make it half way through before I had some breathing issues due to allergies & cold, dry air. At least I showed up and tried something different. It was a bit disappointing though considering how hard I have been hitting the cardio. I was hoping to at least finish the race.


----------



## CaliA (Mar 2, 2021)

For the first 8 hours, I worked as a remote copywriter with employee monitoring software. Then I went to the club and danced like never before..


----------



## Millul (Mar 2, 2021)

More cooking...deer stew this time, came out excellent!
Had a baller sunday, playing some soccer with a few friends (no contact, safe distance only...covid-rules compliant!) and then had pizza and beer out in the sun.
Closed the day with a gin tonic at a friend's house, and life felt really good.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm putting this here, because this was SUPPOSED to have happened last weekend.

TLDR: We tried milling our own lumber from a tree in our back yard, I hit one of my screws with the chainsaw, and delayed our work by 2 days. Got a new saw, so scroll down to see pics of the 2-day (a weekend's-worth" progress).

The long story:

We had a tree taken down on Friday because it was tilting over the back of our house (the house pre-dated the tree by at least 20 years, so it wasn't a particularly "important" tree).




This mature shade tree was one of the reasons we bought this house over another, so it was a huge bummer. We hated the idea of all of the tree going to waste, especially because we couldn't find anyone who could mill the lumber in our back yard (the path to the back yard is only 2'11"), nor could we find anyone willing to move an 1,100lb, 27"wide log down that same corridor, so that someone with a trailer-mounted bandsaw mill could mill it.

So we decided we'd try milling it ourselves via an "Alaskan chainsaw mill", and drying it on our back yard.

I'll note that I've only ever actually used a 13" chainsaw about 30 years ago for a single cut with my grandpa, and then a 9" battery-powered pole chainsaw for the last couple of years.

So. After a metric-shit-ton of research and YouTubin', we bought the chainsaw mill, and the largest rental chainsaw I could find was 28", so I drove 2 hours to pick it up Friday evening.

On Saturday, we started work at 8am, to complete the last of the prepwork needed to get started on the milling. At 9:00AM, we started the chainsaw for the first time.

At 9:02am, we were done.

And by "done", I mean that I forgot that I mounted the guide rails in to the log in two places NOT with the 4" screw I was using everywhere else, but with a 5.25" screw in this spot. I hit the screw 2" into the very first cut. I didn't realize it, so I tried to force my way through, thinking maybe chain-sawing wet wood like this was just that hard. I kept pushing. And pushing. Until I glanced up, and noticed the screw head. I turned off the chainsaw, and pulled it out of the shallow kerf I had made. I got down on my knee and looked into the slot, and saw a bright shiny metal spot right in the middle.





I only had the one chain. And no local store sold replacement chains for a 28" long bar. The rental shop was closed over the weekend. The file size needed to sharpen this specific chain wasn't stocked in any of the local stores (and I've never hand-sharpened anything before, so that would have been a crap-shoot anyway). The whole weekend, the 4 hour round trip, and the $114 chainsaw rental was wasted. I returned the saw on Monday morning.

*OK, so the rest of this wasn't technically "the weekend", but would have been had I not been a moron.*

I found out about a closer equipment place (30 mins, rather than 2 hours) that actually had a 36" saw, the size I actually needed. So...I picked it up Monday night, and we started work Tuesday morning. I also asked for a spare chain, and we have plenty of fuel and bar & chain oil.

How it started:
(that longest log is 9'2" long. The "ladder" on the sawhorses was just there while I was constructing it from three 10ft sections of super/power/uni-strut)



How it went:






Zombie boy (with a bite taken out of it's head) says "hi"







It's just American Elm, so the wanna-be koa-looking coloring and stripes won't last once it's dried...but still pretty for a couple of hours.




The end of Day 2. One more day, tomorrow. Ran into some small engine troubles with the chainsaw. All of a sudden, around noon, I couldn't get it started. We've already refueled 4-5 times, the air filter looked OK, the choke butterfly was still working, it wasn't flooded...only thing I could think of was that there wasn't a spark when I tried to ground it on the engine block, but I know that's not the best way to check for spark. So, we lost half of today. Got it swapped out for another unit at 5PM tonight, and this is how far we've gotten so far. This is the main trunk of the tree, a 9'2" log that was about 22"-27+" wide, and one 45" x about 16-18" log. All milled to 2.5" thickness.







Tomorrow is the last day with a chainsaw, so I'm really hoping it goes smoothly. We have two 42" logs to go.


Elm is cheap, so we probably could have bought all of this lumber for the same cost as the purchase of the chainsaw mill, the uni-strut guide rails, and chainsaw rental...but we would have been heart-broken if this whole tree would have been just sliced up into pieces small enough to be carried to the street, and thrown into their wood chipper.

I want to make a headboard out of the two largest slabs, with integrated lighting, and a welded steel frame. But, since this tree was just felled on Friday, I've got about 2-3 years before I need to re-learn how to weld (something i haven't done in 25+ years) before the wood would be dry enough to bring inside, to then dry for another year or so in the garage to get it to the ~7-9% needed for an interior project.

[/coolstorybro]


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 4, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> Zombie boy (with a bite taken out of it's head) says "hi"
> View attachment 91030


All I see is a chicken looking down at the ground with a chili-pepper tattoo on his shoulder.

That's a pretty damned riveting account of your ordeal. Looks as if there's some really nice slabs in there. Very cool that you were able to save and repurpose the tree. I've cut up a lot of trees but I don't think that I've ever felled one that large. Also appears to be a fairly tight area to navigate... yikes.


----------



## Millul (Mar 4, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> [/coolstorybro]



So, you didn't bring down the tree yourself, right? You "only" had to mill it?
That looks like a s&it ton of work, anyway...!


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 6, 2021)

Aaaaaand it's done. Now we wait 2 years. (Yes, we'll be cutting off that overhang on the left...it just started raining, and we'll need to tighten the ratchet straps every so often as the wood shrinks and the straps stretch).







High Plains Drifter said:


> All I see is a chicken looking down at the ground with a chili-pepper tattoo on his shoulder.



Ha! I see that one too.



High Plains Drifter said:


> That's a pretty damned riveting account of your ordeal. Looks as if there's some really nice slabs in there. Very cool that you were able to save and repurpose the tree. I've cut up a lot of trees but I don't think that I've ever felled one that large. Also appears to be a fairly tight area to navigate... yikes.



Yeah, our lot is only 25ft wide,, and I think our back yard is 17 feet deep. It's fenced in, and the two paths to the back yard are just shy of 3ft. The morning before they started, I carpeted the flat roof area with Ram Board to protect it a little, and armored the windows and back doors with sheets of plywood. They did a great job.. they trimmed the branches working their way up, then took the main trunk, sarting from the top. We were surprised they were able to save so many of the 3+ft chunks, which were relatively straight.

We've got a long wait of this mass of wood taking up 40 sq feet of our back yard. Ha!



Millul said:


> So, you didn't bring down the tree yourself, right? You "only" had to mill it?
> That looks like a s&it ton of work, anyway...!



Oh, yeah, it totally was. It was fun, having never done anything like this before. A lot of our issues (and we had many) were due to just not knowing that much about chainsaws, and also our desire to try to retain every square inch of yield.


----------



## BMFan30 (Mar 6, 2021)

Recording basslines, getting to grips with IR's, building bass amp patches with IR cabs, mixing tracks. Sleeping very little.

Going to switch over to doing the same thing but with guitar for the next few days.


----------



## p0ke (Mar 7, 2021)

Went to my sister's 30th birthday party on Saturday. Her friends were surprisingly welcoming and even though we aren't exactly on the same wavelength, we got along very well. I also brought my acoustic because my sister asked me to accompany her for some songs, which went surprising well, and no-one requested any weird shit so it didn't get awkward  
... and then I got absolutely wasted - I have no recollection of getting to the hotel, but according to my wife I said something along the lines of "sorry that I don't say this often enough, but anyway, I love you" before passing out while hugging her.
Then I had a bit of a hangover today, but by the time we drove home it was all gone and I was just tired. I was still alert enough to avoid 6 deer on the way though.


----------



## lurè (Mar 7, 2021)

Ate a huge bowl of pasta, came up with some cool riffs ideas, decided to go for a walk and forgot everything.


----------



## LordCashew (Mar 7, 2021)

lurè said:


> Ate a huge bowl of pasta, came up with some cool riffs ideas, decided to go for a walk and forgot everything.
> View attachment 91261


What a view! Are you in wine country?


----------



## Millul (Mar 7, 2021)

lurè said:


> Ate a huge bowl of pasta, came up with some cool riffs ideas, decided to go for a walk and forgot everything.
> View attachment 91261



Pretty similar, aside from the walk - I'm about 900km north of "my" hills, and it was just over 0 here today, so no walk after the huge bowl of paccheri ai frutti di mare 

Can't wait to be back home for a few days in 2 weeks!


----------



## lurè (Mar 7, 2021)

LordIronSpatula said:


> What a view! Are you in wine country?


If you mean Tuscany, no, I'm on the east side.


----------



## Millul (Mar 7, 2021)

lurè said:


> If you mean Tuscany, no, I'm on the east side.



Marche, I guess?


----------



## lurè (Mar 7, 2021)

Millul said:


> Marche, I guess?


Yes!


----------



## Bodes (Mar 7, 2021)

Catching the train to see my first game of (men's) Aussie Rules football in over 20 months. (I've been to a few women's matches, as they started a few weeks ago)
Even though it is a pre-season match, I am super excited. 
Watching it on TV was just not the same. I haven't seen some of my close footy friends in that time, either.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 7, 2021)

Packing way too much crap. Moving is imminent!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 7, 2021)

lurè said:


> Ate a huge bowl of pasta, came up with some cool riffs ideas, decided to go for a walk and forgot everything.
> View attachment 91261



That cat overlord keeps a nice realm.


----------



## BMFan30 (Mar 7, 2021)

Still sitting here days later stacking my own bass amp + cab Parallax presets to set myself up for recording later.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 8, 2021)

Worked for a bit. Hung out with friends, had an awkward interaction with friends roommate. Then played with megabloks and went grocery shopping.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 13, 2021)

I know it's only Saturday but. I did a photoshoot earlier. I was in my underwear for it so it was fun going way out of my comfort zone.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 13, 2021)

... I've completed my 44th lap around the Sun...


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 14, 2021)

I recently demolished a gazebo-arbor thingy in the back yard and since I had already reused some of the wood in another project, I figured I'd also repurpose some more of it. And fwiw cedar sawdust is the worst.. so thick! But anyway, my wife had been wanting a clock for our bathroom but rather than buying one and contributing to more environmental pollution, I decided to make one. Came out alright and I really like that it's one of a kind and that all I had to buy was the movement/ mechanism. The hands I already had... just had to modify them a bit and paint em black. The face dots are nail-heads that I also painted black. After a ton of sanding, I finished it in a satin polyurethane. Approx 12" high btw.


----------



## MFB (Mar 14, 2021)

Woke up this morning at quarter of 8AM, thanks daylight savings time - guess who didn't suddenly look like a lazy SOB waking up between 9 and 9AM? This guy. Then immediately went to the laundromat to do the - at minimum - two loads of laundry that piled up over the past few weeks, and managed to not only do it all and fold it but then also put it _away. _Mainly because I had a third load that needed to go into the basket instead of sitting in the corner of my room, but I'll do that on Tuesday or something.

Took a look at one apartment that wasn't bad, it was quite spacious since there was two floors - kitchen and eating space on one floor, and then the living/bedroom on the 3rd floor, and I knew how I could work with it so I took an application; then went to grab groceries as I've been overdue for going for a week now instead of just grabbing a day or two's worth from Stop n' Shop as needed. Came home and made a sandwich, then went to a different showing - albeit I went to the wrong place the first time, since the realtor name was the same and that one cancelled on me yesterday. One of them is on the first floor, and already looks pretty much identical to how I'd have it, like the dude has a keyboard in his place and it's where I would have put it as well, it was eerie  Second one is newly renovated with stainless steel appliances, different paint/countertops than the "older" ones, hardwood floors vs. tiles, but they both looked totally fine so I'm gonna save some scratch and go for the garden level unit. 

Not sure how many others saw it, but I'm hoping that no one will be able to rent it out from under me in the short time between me seeing it and asking for the application.


----------



## BMFan30 (Mar 21, 2021)

Mostly just hang around, jammed on guitar. Wrote some melodies, started a new production. Drank some beers, cooked a bit. Listened to a ton of new black metal. Smoked like 8 joints in 3 days. 

Took it easy as opposed to the last few weekends. I have the fan going now with another half a joint to go & 2 more beers to finish.


----------



## Kaura (Dec 12, 2022)

Spent the whole weekend in Tallinn, Estonia. Great trip. Visited the Open Air Museum which was a huge park with these real, old ass houses ranging from some straight up Skyrim shit to literal commie blocks. Most of the time we spent at the Christmas Market and drank a shit ton of mulled/hot wine or glögg, whatever you wanna call it. Also tried some fried pig tail and pig ears. The tail was surprisingly tasty but the ear was one of the nastiest things I've ever tasted. Literally tastes like chewing on an ear. 

Can't wait to get back next month.


----------



## p0ke (Dec 12, 2022)

Kaura said:


> Spent the whole weekend in Tallinn, Estonia. Great trip.



Tallinn is an awesome place. My wife's friend has a penthouse there that we get to borrow every now and then, so we've been there many times.
I recommend the Lennusadam museum if you haven't been, I think it's an old hangar that's been converted to a museum and it has airplanes and submarines etc ww2 stuff in it. 
And if you wanna eat proper steak, check out the Argentina restaurant. Probably the best meat I've ever eaten.


----------



## Kaura (Dec 12, 2022)

p0ke said:


> Tallinn is an awesome place. My wife's friend has a penthouse there that we get to borrow every now and then, so we've been there many times.
> I recommend the Lennusadam museum if you haven't been, I think it's an old hangar that's been converted to a museum and it has airplanes and submarines etc ww2 stuff in it.
> And if you wanna eat proper steak, check out the Argentina restaurant. Probably the best meat I've ever eaten.



I think we visited Lennusadam museum when they had a Titanic exhibition some 10 years ago. 

Have to keep that restaurant in mind! It's always such a hassle to find a good place to eat. Especially now it was because of the X-mas season. We thought we could just waltz in the Kochi Aidad next to the D-terminal but they said we would've had to book a table in summer to eat there.  At least we got to have a round of drinks. Love the honey beer they make.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2022)

My band has been trying out different drummers in the past month or so....this weekend practice went pretty good. Got a couple more to try out though.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 12, 2022)

Been sick af with the rona. Woo!


----------



## MFB (Dec 12, 2022)

Crungy said:


> Been sick af with the rona. Woo!



Not 'rona on my end, but yeah, sick all weekend as well - go team!


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 12, 2022)

Saturday we had a flag football game for our oldest, then I played a high level dubs tennis match in a league with a bunch of guys way better than me, then on Sunday we had a huge bday party for our youngest and it was a blast.


----------



## p0ke (Dec 13, 2022)

Kaura said:


> Have to keep that restaurant in mind! It's always such a hassle to find a good place to eat. Especially now it was because of the X-mas season. We thought we could just waltz in the Kochi Aidad next to the D-terminal but they said we would've had to book a table in summer to eat there.  At least we got to have a round of drinks. Love the honey beer they make.



Yeah, that's the case with many places unfortunately, Argentina included... Unless you're there in the middle of the week or something.


----------

